# 29881 & 29875



## coderguy1939 (Jul 7, 2008)

Will Medicare pay for 29875 with 29881 if done in a separate compartment?  I know AMA guidelines allow for this.


----------



## mbort (Jul 7, 2008)

yes, be sure to use the 59 modifier


----------

